

The Chaocipher revealed - michael_dorfman
http://www.ciphermysteries.com/2010/07/03/the-chaocipher-revealed

======
carver
Pretty cool! I was curious about this, so I built a 50-line Python version to
confirm my understanding. Feel free to check it out and use it (LGPL):
<http://bitbucket.org/carver/chaocipher/src/tip/chaocipher.py>

It could use things like a configurable key and interactive enciphering
command line, and I would be happy to pull such changes.

 _Edit_ updated link with improved comments about the rotation part of the
cipher

~~~
Groxx
Your code serves as a _much_ better explanation than the linked paper in the
article. And that Perl code o_O

~~~
carver
Thanks! The paper was maybe a bit pedantic, but I appreciated his checkpoints
and test cases. The perl was way overkill, though.

~~~
eru
Why did you use state?

------
mavxg
Cracked it

<http://github.com/mavxg/chaocipher/blob/master/chaocipher.hs>

~~~
Groxx
(have not run, but from the description) :

Impressive work :) If you manage to get plaintext from just cyphertext, be
sure to spread it around; I'd imagine a lot of people would be interested in
it.

~~~
mavxg
It doesn't quite do that yet. Given a section of known plaintext of about 50
characters it can find the original key used (or at least enough of the key to
then turn the problem into a mono-alphabetic cipher).

